# Turning a photo into a silhouette????



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a couple pics......


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

one more photo...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

here's one so far...quick n dirty


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a program called Paintshop pro (not as robust as Adobe Photoshop) and you can just tweak the brightness and contrast levels to get a silhouette pretty easy


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> here's one so far...quick n dirty



That looks great! Thanks! What program do you use?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

photoshop... if you like that one i'll clean it up a bit...


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

Tweak up shadows and decrease highlights/fill lighting on google picasa it's free


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

That's a cool combo for a logo, nice idea.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe exaggerate the wheels on the bag?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> Maybe exaggerate the wheels on the bag?


:thumbsup:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

....This was real quick and dirty, but to me it more readily suggests skate & snow! :dunno:











Done on my laptop with a touchpad. NOT the way to do these right. If you like it, I could try another cleaner version from my desktop.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

ShredLife said:


> :thumbsup:


Turn him around and watch the ladies flock to him like Podrick in GoT


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

f00bar said:


> Turn him around and watch the ladies flock to him like Podrick in GoT


pffffffffaahhahahaha nice.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Caption: on my way, to your GF's


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol. Yeah. These are awesome


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

I think the poses are boring, they look like someone who just got kicked out. 

Loose the bag and have someone take continous pictures of you doing lots of S-turns at a slight angle towards the camera and chose from that set. Shots showing some movement will look better for this.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

No thanks joe. There is a reason to my rhyme. Thanks for the silhouettes so far!


----------

